# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > سوال: توابع  ریاضیات پیشرفته(مثل مشتق و انتگرال و...)در جاوا چگونه است؟

## Kevin_Anderson

سلام دوستان. :خجالت: 

میخوام یه کم محاسبات خفن ریاضی رو با *جاوا* انجام بدم.
به یه سری توابع مشتق گیری و انتگرال گیری نیاز دارم.

*package math* خیلی محدوده.{البته تا جایی که من میدونم :لبخند گشاده!: }
اگه نیاز هست package جدیدی اضافه کنم یا اینکه توابعی هست که بتونم* انتگرال* و *مشتق* باهاشون محاسبه کنم لطفا معرفی کنید :چشمک: 

با تشکر

----------


## vahid-p

حل مشتق و انتگرال در حالت کلی شاید نشدنی باشه. و بسته به نیاز، ابتدا مسائل رو ساده میکنن و بعد در برنامه های کامپیوتر مورد استفاده قرار میگیره.
اما اگر منظور شما روش هایی هست که در محاسبات عددی وجود داره، کتابخونه هایی برای اینکار وجود داره.

کتابخانه Commons math (راهنمای کاربر، مستندات - همان جاواداک) - مثال
کتابخانه JavaCalculus

----------


## Kevin_Anderson

> حل مشتق و انتگرال در حالت کلی شاید نشدنی باشه. و بسته به نیاز، ابتدا مسائل رو ساده میکنن و بعد در برنامه های کامپیوتر مورد استفاده قرار میگیره.
> اما اگر منظور شما روش هایی هست که در محاسبات عددی وجود داره، کتابخونه هایی برای اینکار وجود داره.
> 
> کتابخانه Commons math (راهنمای کاربر، مستندات - همان جاواداک) - مثال
> کتابخانه JavaCalculus


تشکر از راهنمایی شما.
پس ما نمیتونیم از جاوا مثل متلب استفاده کنیم.برای محاسبات سنگین ریاضی :افسرده: 

برای این نوع محاسبات به جز استفاده از متلب راه دیگه ای سراغ دارید؟ممنون میشم معرفی کنید. :خجالت:

----------


## vahid-p

متلب هم محدوده. شما نمیتونید هر انتگرالی رو حساب کنید. کارهایی کردن ولی در کل این مسئله فعلا در علم ریاضی راه حلی نداره که برای هر نوع انتگرالی یک روش وجود داشته باشه.
متلب ویژه کارهای ریاضیاتی طراحی شده و نه برای برنامه نویسی، برای همین تا حد ممکن کار رو ساده کردن. ولی در جاوا یا هر زبان برنامه نویسی دیگه ای، هدف این نیست.

به هر حال به نظرم این کتابخانه هایی که معرفی کردم، خیلی از کارهایی که در واقعیت لازمه رو داره (مثل انتگرالهای کراندار و... که روش های عددی برای محاسبشون وجود داره)

----------

